# Betta not eating.....



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Hi, My mother has one of those divder tanks and her second one died  ( she dosn't have the divder in anymore). So she still has one but he seems to not be eating is their something we can do for him? I looked thru this forum and didn't find a thread that gave an awnser if I missed one please tell me. 

Thanks



:EDIT: The betta is still moving fine and has good color :fish:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If he goes more than 3 or 4 days then you can start to worry. In the meantime you can attempt to "up the ante" by mashing the food in with garlic. It increases the wow factor and can get fish to eat.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for answering  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Fish can go for over a week with out food... only offer a pellet a day if he doesnt eat oh well... maybe even STOP offering food for a few days.... keep in mind its now a new tank.... he is stressed as the tank got bigger and he doesnt know why.,.... let him get adjusted...


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Thank you both for replying. He ate this morning thankful he did. Like you said he needed to a-just.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

the big tank scared him lol... cute


----------

